# US Nationals 2010 - Non-competition stuff



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I've noticed that there has been a lot of talk not pertinent to the actual competition, travel arrangements, and the like in the official thread, so rather than just having a bunch of "spammy" topics (I have to admit partial cause to this) I've decided to create this thread to organize things outside of the actual competition.

If this seems like a waste of a thread, I'm sorry - I recognize that I've kinda been making quite a few threads recently. (although, in my defense, most of them were quite useful in my opinion)

To start off, travel arrangements. (more specifically, hotel arrangements)
As I'm sure many of you know, there have been arranged quite a few rooms for us, and I'd like to get a somewhat-complete list of who all will be there, for planning "fun" or whatnot.

Kind of off-topic, I'm bringing a Nintendo 64, with controllers and games, and apparently people are excited about this. I'll put this in spoilers to take up less space in the long run.


Spoiler



I'll be bringing SM64, Super Smash Bros., Diddy Kong Racing, Mario Party, etc.

Since Super Smash Bros. is pretty much the most popular game, I'd like to propose a little tournament for this, perhaps bracket-style on some night.

Another thing is Super Mario 64. Basically, this is the best game of all time, and at the very least, Anthony Brooks and I will be getting all 120 stars in one go one night. If anyone would like to join us, please say so. (and if you have a star you're especially good at, I guess say so as well)

If you'd like to join in for either of these, please say so here.


As far as food is concerned, what are you all planning to do? - I'm assuming that there will be food at/close to the venue, so that should be taken care of.
Something of note is that if you're going to the main hotel, as far as I'm able to find, there is no continental (free) breakfast in the morn, which I was kind of banking on, so my group and I are deciding what to to about breakfast. For dinner for most night, I'm pretty sure we're just eating Ramen most night.

Tyson suggested in the main thread that we would have a dinner/meet-up after final day of the competition, Sunday, and collectively list out notable happenings of the extended weekend, so it could easily looked backed upon, and we can have nostalgia-attacks when it is brought up at a later point. I have no real connection with this, (besides my probable attendance) so this is just to remind/inform you all.

If you're not aware, Andrew Kang (kmzballerz or something silly like that) has been hosting the CubecastPodcast for a little while now, and is planning on doing a live podcast from 2-3 each day. Again, not really connected to this, just informing.

To help organize stuff/find out when people are getting where/when, I made this quick google spreadsheet to aid us here. I personally haven't added very much yet, but...this thread took enough work for now, I think. 

Lastly, are there any other group activities that you think would be fun to do after a certain day, besides aimlessly sprawling out, doing "whatever"?

---------------------------------------------------------------
If you feel something should be added to this post, please say so.

Best regards,
Statue


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanna help collect all 120 stars.

EDIT: I have some random N64 games if you want me to bring them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> I wanna help collect all 120 stars.
> 
> EDIT: I have some random N64 games if you want me to bring them.


Added.
Which games? Anything you can bring that would lower my load (common games) would be cool, so I don't have to carry loads of games, etc.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna help collect all 120 stars.
> ...



I have:
GoldenEye 007
Super Mario 64
Paper Mario
Rampage World Tour
And a purple controller. 
And are you suppling the N64 console?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


Awesome. Please bring the games and controller.
And yes, I will be bringing my console.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Alright, sounds good. I'll be sure to bring them


----------



## shelley (Jul 21, 2010)

How do you not have Mario Kart? Where's Mario Kart?

But agreed on SM64 being the best game of all time. Or at least a close match with LoZ:OoT.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I can get to final Bowser in 20min.



How fast without the BLJ trick?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

shelley said:


> How do you not have Mario Kart? Where's Mario Kart?
> 
> But agreed on SM64 being the best game of all time. Or at least a close match with LoZ:OoT.


Oh, of course I'll be bringing Mario Kart along. 

And personally, my top three would be
SM 64
Donkey Kong (arcade)
Tetris (GameBoy version, specifically) 



shelley said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I can get to final Bowser in 20min.
> ...


Oh dear, 70 stars...
Erm...
2-3 hours?

I'll try in one sitting tomorrow.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Since Super Smash Bros. is pretty much the most popular game, I'd like to propose a little tournament for this, perhaps bracket-style on some night.
> If you'd like to enter, and/or if you have a preference on (or a suggestion for) a certain night, please say so below.


I want in.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

Seriously melee or gtfo


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Seriously melee or gtfo


D:<
Then you bring.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 21, 2010)

My gamecube is missing but I'll bring a controller if someone's serious about melee.


----------



## Kian (Jul 21, 2010)

The Barrys will indeed be in the hotel. Prepare yourselves.



blade740 said:


> My gamecube is missing but I'll bring a controller if someone's serious about melee.



Melee is always a very serious matter.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2010)

The Hugheys will also be in the Hyatt, Thursday night through Sunday night.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Melee. It's been a while though. I've forgotten how to wavedash and SHFL but I'm sure none of you can handle my Marth or Dr. Mario


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

Pretty sure my Marth is more majestic than yours.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 21, 2010)

I want in on smash and diddy kong. And Kart if anyone brings that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'm not personally bringing my gamecube - if someone else wants to, go for it.

Hugheys/Barry: Added. Thanks.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Well, I'm not personally bringing my gamecube - if someone else wants to, go for it.
> 
> Hugheys/Barry: Added. Thanks.



Well I'm not staying in the hotel...but depending on when we play I can bring mine and just crash in someone's room .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm not personally bringing my gamecube - if someone else wants to, go for it.
> ...


If you bring a gamecube, SSM, and controllers, I'm fairly sure you're welcome. heh


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Haha I can bring all of those...I might throw in my wii and bring brawl in that slim chance that someone wants to play . I only have like 2 good controllers though...anyone got 2 more?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


2 more...wiimotes, or gc controllers?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Ok let me list everything that I can bring. 
Gamecube
Wii
2 Gamecube Controllers
3 Wii motes
2 Nunchucks
1 Wii Classic Controller
Brawl and Melee


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Ok let me list everything that I can bring.
> Gamecube
> Wii
> 2 Gamecube Controllers
> ...


That sounds good. I'll bring miscellaneous GameCube games, as they don't take up much space.
Also, I'll bring along one (GameCube) controller, assuming I can fit it in.

Edit:
<statue> DavidWoner: dude
<statue> melee will be at nats
<statue> just btw
<DavidWoner> good
<DavidWoner> I"ll bring my troller


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Ok let me list everything that I can bring.
> ...



Should I bring Mario Kart Double Dash?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


Games (in disk form) don't really take up much space, so I guess just bring whatever you got? Apart from one-player games.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 21, 2010)

ill do ssb64 tourney


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Alright deal.


----------



## Forte (Jul 21, 2010)

shelley said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I can get to final Bowser in 20min.
> ...



Can you do a BLJ in an actual game


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> ill do ssb64 tourney


k


Forte said:


> Can you do a BLJ in an actual game


Yes, both emulated and with actual controller.
I just did a practice run of the game. 25minutes. I've slowed down. 
(I use both the rabbit walk-through-walls glitch and the BLJs, so I can get to final Bowser with 16 stars.)

I shall get down to 20min by Nats...maybe


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 21, 2010)

Man, I'm there.

... or not, but I wish I could be. I just completed SMS with 120 shines :3 Also, try do a 1 star completion of SM64. It's doable, but the BLJs to get into both BitDW and BitFS are difficult.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Try do a 1 star completion of SM64. It's doable, but the BLJs to get into both BitDW and BitFS are difficult.



I do not know these acronyms.
I'll do a bit of research tonight.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 21, 2010)

Bowser in the Dark World and Bowser in the Fire Sea. Former normally needs 10 stars (?) but you can BLJ into from a strange location (check one of the older SM64 0-star TASs, I think the newer ones use a different spot). Latter can be BLJ'ed into by using the stairs in the basement, but that needs a really specific angle.

All the non-TAS 1-star runs I knew of seem to have been deleted 

This shows how to do the first BLJ at about 1:16.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

I think we might run into an issue... what are we going to plug all these consoles into? Because isn't there just one TV in each room?


----------



## shelley (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Try do a 1 star completion of SM64. It's doable, but the BLJs to get into both BitDW and BitFS are difficult.
> ...



Bowser in the Dark World/Fire Sea.

I've seen it done but haven't pulled it off myself. It took me a while just to get into the clock tower room with BLJ.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> I think we might run into an issue... what are we going to plug all these consoles into? Because isn't there just one TV in each room?


There are 2 rooms booked adjacently that I know of, the ones that I'm ~in control of.
So we can use these rooms.


shelley said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...


Hrmm. I shall try it out tonight.

I can BLJ pretty easily. gimme about 5 tries, and I can get past the 50-star block.
My main difficulty is walking through walls with the rabbit. Actually, catching the rabbit proposes to be pretty annoying - I shall practice this.


----------



## Weston (Jul 22, 2010)

I have n64 and 4 controllers that I could bring. (Id rather not being all 4 controllers though)


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll play SSB and mario 64. I also have Pokemon Stadium, Star Fox and maybe Mario Tennis. I don't think those were mentioned.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

Weston said:


> I have n64 and 4 controllers that I could bring. (Id rather not being all 4 controllers though)


If you could just bring the n64, cables, and 1 controller, we could have 1 system set-up to play a multi-player game while others do "co-op" SM 64.

That would be much appreciated.

This is going to be awesome.


a small kitten said:


> I'll play SSB and mario 64. I also have Pokemon Stadium, Star Fox and maybe Mario Tennis. I don't think those were mentioned.


Bring, please. I'm sure Forte will at least appreciate Stadium. 
And adding.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 22, 2010)

right. I'll just bring my own controller...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2010)

SM64 <3


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone else play Pikmin? This semester I practiced it a lot...only succeeded once at the 9-day challenge with no retries. I think my smallest death count was like 30, I should work on that. Damn sheargrubs and shearwigs...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone have a very good 4x4x4 i could buy off them? i stepped on mine and broke it (it was a very horrible cube anyway so I don't care)

I've heard good things about YJ or maru, so Id prefer it be one of those (and if someone could tell me which is better / features of both, I'd appreciate it)

And of course, post price <3 .


----------



## NateG (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm down for Mario tennis


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

NateG said:


> I'm down for Mario tennis



OMG NATEG I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOO LONGS


----------



## macky (Jul 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Anyone have a very good 4x4x4 i could buy off them? i stepped on mine and broke it (it was a very horrible cube anyway so I don't care)



More generally, will there be stores? I'm looking to buy some F-I.


----------



## shelley (Jul 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Anyone have a very good 4x4x4 i could buy off them? i stepped on mine and broke it (it was a very horrible cube anyway so I don't care)
> 
> I've heard good things about YJ or maru, so Id prefer it be one of those (and if someone could tell me which is better / features of both, I'd appreciate it)
> 
> And of course, post price <3 .



The Nationals team will have Maru 4x4s for sale at the merchandise table.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a very good 4x4x4 i could buy off them? i stepped on mine and broke it (it was a very horrible cube anyway so I don't care)
> ...



anything else?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 26, 2010)

Statchu:
I will be in the Hyatt with Weston, Anthony, and Tristan, all of whom would certainly be willing to have a hang out spot in our room.

So you can count us in on the hotel list.

As for N64. it is epic. We shall do it.
Should I bring XBox360 and guitar hero? That may be fun.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 26, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Statchu:
> I will be in the Hyatt with Weston, Anthony, and Tristan, all of whom would certainly be willing to have a hang out spot in our room.
> 
> So you can count us in on the hotel list.
> ...


Nice nice.
And bring whatever you think would be fun. 

Am bringing guitar. If only Vic was coming - we could be Flamenco buddies.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Maru 4x4x4's good? I heard Yj's are good as well


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Maru 4x4x4's good? I heard Yj's are good as well



This isn't cubing related gtfo

As for N64 etc:

BRING ZELDA BRING ZELDA BRING ZELDA
Ocarina or Majora or both idc, but just bring me some zelda D

I'll play Melee, Brawl etc but I'm most interested in SM64.

And I will kick all your asses at GH/RB, I'll bring RB2 if anyone wants.
Chris: bring all your GH games. You better have a good guitar or I'll **** bricks.

Ofc I'll be at the hotel too. Just put me down as efam or something :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> BRING ZELDA BRING ZELDA BRING ZELDA
> Ocarina or Majora or both idc, but just bring me some zelda D


Enh, I'll bring, but I don't wanna have too many one-player games. This is supposed to be a fun socialization type thing.


nlCuber22 said:


> I'm most interested in SM64.


That's what I like to hear.


nlCuber22 said:


> Ofc I'll be at the hotel too. Just put me down as efam or something :3


K.


----------



## Pestvic (Jul 27, 2010)

haha man that would be fun to jam out on guitar. who knows. maybe ill randomly show up


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> haha man that would be fun to jam out on guitar. who knows. maybe ill randomly show up


Yes!
That would be awesome. Although, I haven't picked up the guitar in a while - I must do that this evening.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2010)

macky said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a very good 4x4x4 i could buy off them? i stepped on mine and broke it (it was a very horrible cube anyway so I don't care)
> ...



I should be bringing whatever I have left in stock from my store. I have no idea what that will be. If anyone wants me to reserve something for them feel free to let me know.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick update:
I made a quick spreadsheet (yes, another) detailing people planning to be staying at the Hyatt. It also has a tentative sign-up column for both the SM64 120-star marathon and the Super Smash Bros tourney. If you'd like to add your name, please do so. Please, if you don't know how and can not figure out how to properly sort the list, do not mess it up - add your name to the bottom of the list, and the sorting will be taken care of before too long.

For now, since people don't have their room numbers, simply put your name down.
I'll try and talk to Tyson or another head organizer about maybe having a (my?) laptop open near registration in the morning, telling people to add their room number then, when they know them, if they want.

This listing is intended to help us find each other in order to hang out (do underwater solves? There is a pool at the hotel.) for stuff.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Quick update:
> I made a quick spreadsheet (yes, another) detailing people planning to be staying at the Hyatt. It also has a tentative sign-up column for both the SM64 120-star marathon and the Super Smash Bros tourney. If you'd like to add your name, please do so. Please, if you don't know how and can not figure out how to properly sort the list, do not mess it up - add your name to the bottom of the list, and the sorting will be taken care of before too long.
> 
> For now, since people don't have their room numbers, simply put your name down.
> ...



Hi I'm Manalang Manalang


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Hi I'm Manalang Manalang


 Fixed

Edit - ~sigh~ it seems as this has turned to spam. If I see more of it, it'll be made so only a few people that I trust can edit.
Please don't ruin it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Quick update:
> I made a quick spreadsheet (yes, another) detailing people planning to be staying at the Hyatt. It also has a tentative sign-up column for both the SM64 120-star marathon and the Super Smash Bros tourney. If you'd like to add your name, please do so. Please, if you don't know how and can not figure out how to properly sort the list, do not mess it up - add your name to the bottom of the list, and the sorting will be taken care of before too long.
> 
> For now, since people don't have their room numbers, simply put your name down.
> ...


dpme


puzzlemaster said:


> macky said:
> 
> 
> > RyanReese09 said:
> ...


4x4x4 (i don't know if you have maru or yj, though if you have both id like to just try doingt some turns on it before i buy one or the other  (if posible of course)


Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm Manalang Manalang
> ...


I kept my answer on the spreadsheet good ^_^


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> macky said:
> 
> 
> > Puzzlemaster said:
> ...





RyanReese09 said:


> 4x4x4 (i don't know if you have maru or yj, though if you have both id like to just try doingt some turns on it before i buy one or the other  (if posible of course)




I actually don't own either. However there will definitely be many people there who have both of those 4x4's. If you can find me I'm sure I can find someone who'll let you try theirs. In any case, I will stock them in my store after nationals so if you would like to get it after feel free to let me know.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> dpme
> --------------------
> I kept my answer on the spreadsheet good ^_^


dpme?
urbandictionary gave me no results 

And yes, good answer indeed. heh.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2010)

done* right hand was shifted over one keyset ;p


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there anyone staying at the Royal Sonesta? I would like to race with a few people.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jul 31, 2010)

Count me in for the SSB.
I'll bring a N64 controller.
I'll be at the hotel Wed - Monday.

Quentin


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 31, 2010)

Is any1 else staying at the doubletree? I couldn't get one of the rooms at the hyatt.


----------



## Khartaras (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be excited for the Super Mario 64 alone, let alone the competition! *growl* stupid location.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2010)

List of N64-related stuff I'll have:


Spoiler



Yoshi Stoy
Super Smash Bros.
Zelda - Majora's Mask
Spiderman
Zelda- Ocarina of Time
Paper Mario
NFL Blitz 2001
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (1, 2)
Pokemon Stadium (1, 2)
Kirby 64
Mario Party (2)
Harvest Moon 64
Ryman 2
Starwars Episode I - Racer
Diddy Kong Racing
Super Mario 64

3 controllers
n64+cords
memory pack.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 1, 2010)

@famouskoreonrubiksstatue:

Could we pretty please try a speedrun of MM if there's time?

Kthx, efam


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> @famouskoreonrubiksstatue:
> 
> Could we pretty please try a speedrun of MM if there's time?
> 
> Kthx, efam


Sure, but I'll be of no benefit.
Also, sm64 takes priority.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > @famouskoreonrubiksstatue:
> ...



I have 2 controllers and a bunch of games.

Should I bring any of them?

~Chris


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Sure, anything that's not a repeat, and is cool.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I was thinking a whole second system so people can do stuff in both rooms if they want.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


sounds good. Tons of people at hotel, so the more the merrier.

I am, however, claiming my room as the sm64 room.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so:
If I wanna play SM64, I go to Statue.
If I wanna play something else, I go to Chris.
This works. Calling dibs for an MM run on Chris' 64


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I only have 2 controllers


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I only have 2 controllers


That's fine - people mentioned them bringing controllers.


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2010)

Dene is staying at the Lenox hotel apparently.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene is staying at the Lenox hotel apparently.


37-minute walk to/from Hyatt, if my sources are right.
Cool.


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2010)

37 minute walk means 5 min drive. Nice and close.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2010)

you know there is public transportation in boston right?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> you know there is public transportation in boston right?


Orite. Not used to big cities. Heh


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > you know there is public transportation in boston right?
> ...



The Hyatt also has a shuttle that we could probably use to get to the venue.

All we gotta do is ask right? =p

Nevermind, select destinations.
Damn.

I wonder how we'd get there using Public transit.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > you know there is public transportation in boston right?
> ...


I'm sure we'll be able to convince them to take us a tad off the chosen path for a small fee, if needed.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Either that, or just walk the 16 minutes (According to Google Maps).

The shuttle apparently only has room for 6 people, which is frustrating.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



So there's not really any public transportation options right near the hotel. You just have to walk. It's only about half a mile away, so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 3, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Oh, half a mile is much more appealing.

With my awesome (not really) mile times of 10 minutes back in high school that should be good.

~Chris


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 3, 2010)

Half a mile? I can run to the venue in about 2:30 then d:


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 3, 2010)

any1 know how far the hyatt is from the doubletree


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 3, 2010)

There's more than one doubletree. What's the address?


----------



## Kian (Aug 3, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's more than one doubletree.



so that's a minimum of what, four trees?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2010)

Nah, I hear they had a budget cut, so one of the trees is shared between the two hotels.


----------



## Weston (Aug 5, 2010)

Im not going to be able to bring my N64 
I'm going to be going to Poland straight from Boston and I can't bring it to Poland. Sorry.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm bringing my Gamecube and 4 Gamecube Controllers...2 of them aren't the best but they'll work. I'll bring a few multiplayer games and SSBM for sure. I won't be able to come tonight though. Anyone mind letting me sleep on the floor in their room tomorrow night?


----------



## ianini (Aug 6, 2010)

What room is the N64 in?!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Quick update:
> I made a quick spreadsheet (yes, another) detailing people planning to be staying at the Hyatt. It also has a tentative sign-up column for both the SM64 120-star marathon and the Super Smash Bros tourney. If you'd like to add your name, please do so. Please, if you don't know how and can not figure out how to properly sort the list, do not mess it up - add your name to the bottom of the list, and the sorting will be taken care of before too long.


fill out room numbers if you're here 



ianini said:


> What room is the N64 in?!



309


----------



## qinbomaster (Aug 6, 2010)

In 454. Anyone wanna practice/chill?

a small kitten is here too


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2010)

Yo. 309. Not sleeping (Danger Jameson, waffle, Ryan Reese, NaGram)
come for practice, or something. n64?

-statue. My laptop is off.


----------

